# fbcondecor und openrc

## schmidicom

Hallo allerseits,

auf meinem Laptop machte ich erst vor kurzem ein Softwareupdate wobei auf OpenRC umgestellt wurde, was mehrheitlich auch prima funktionierte. Jedoch scheint nun der fbcondecor ein Problem damit zu haben. Seit der Umstellung funktioniert der Ladebalken von dem Themen "natural_gentoo" nicht mehr. Es steht einfach nur noch unten Links das der Kernel initialisiert wird und das so lange bis der Xorg übernimmt.

Das ist jetzt zwar kein Weltuntergang doch vorher hat es mir definitiv besser gefallen.  :Wink: 

Ist meine Vermutung das es an OpenRC liegt korrekt und wenn ja kann ich da was drehen damit das wieder geht oder muss ich mich gedulden bis ein neuer fbcondecor draussen ist?

----------

## V10lator

Dieses Problem bemerke ich häufiger. Bis jetzt ging es irgendwann immer von selbst weg.

Leider trat dieses Phänomen sowohl bei baselayout-1 als auch bei baselayout-2 auf, scheint also nichts mit OpenRC direkt zu tun zu haben.  :Sad: 

Nur damit wir sicher sind das gleiche zu sehen: Du kannst in den verbose-mode nicht mit F2 wechseln,richtig? Stattdessen kannst du zwischen verbose und silent mit Strg + F1 bzw. Strg + F2 wechseln?

----------

## schmidicom

 *V10lator wrote:*   

> Dieses Problem bemerke ich häufiger. Bis jetzt ging es irgendwann immer von selbst weg.
> 
> Leider trat dieses Phänomen sowohl bei baselayout-1 als auch bei baselayout-2 auf, scheint also nichts mit OpenRC direkt zu tun zu haben. 
> 
> Nur damit wir sicher sind das gleiche zu sehen: Du kannst in den verbose-mode nicht mit F2 wechseln,richtig? Stattdessen kannst du zwischen verbose und silent mit Strg + F1 bzw. Strg + F2 wechseln?

 

Also die Tastenkombination Strg+F1 habe ich nicht ausprobiert aber ansonsten ja, die F2 Taste reagiert nicht mehr aber die hat ja noch nie funktioniert solange der Kernel selbst noch am laden war. Vermutlich merkt der fbcondecor einfach nicht das der kernel mit laden fertig ist und der nächste Schritt bereits angefangen hat, weswegen ich auch erst dachte das es an OpenRC liegen könnte. Aber wenn das schon früher vorgekommen ist dann wird es das wohl nicht sein.

Allerdings habe ich nun mal plymouth ausprobiert und dieser scheint zu funktionieren, sogar ohne Kernelpatch. Nur ist dort leider die Auswahl an Themen noch nicht sehr gross (die meisten im Internet veröffentlichten Themen sind von Ubuntu) aber wenn ich mal etwas zeit habe werde ich versuchen das natural_gentoo Theme vom fbcondecor für plymouth umzubasteln.

----------

## Pro_metheus

Hallo schmidicom,

bei mir hat ein einfaches reemergen von media-gfx/splashutils das Problem beseitigt.

Vielleicht schafft das ja auch bei dir Abhilfe?

Viele Grüße

Pro_metheus

----------

## schmidicom

 *Pro_metheus wrote:*   

> Hallo schmidicom,
> 
> bei mir hat ein einfaches reemergen von media-gfx/splashutils das Problem beseitigt.
> 
> Vielleicht schafft das ja auch bei dir Abhilfe?
> ...

 

Nein das hat bei mir auch nichts verändert.

Aber ich werde vermutlich bei plymouth bleiben auch wenn es nicht ganz so viel Auswahl an Themen hat ist es doch einfacher in der Handhabung.

----------

